# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  А может придумаем массовую сказку с одним человеком?

## malyshVIP

Идея заключается в следующем:
Цель сказки заключается чтобы гости проявили свои таланты, НО начинается она с одного человека, ему объясняем суть:

Начинает сказку ОН, но при прохождении каких-нибудь безобидных заданий ему надо звать на помощь друга, например:
Первый друг, которого он позовет будет танцевать как Майкл Джексон..
Второй (их будет уже три) поможет им всем станцевать танец белых лебедей...  и т.п и т.д.

Так можно продолжать человек до 10, а потом попросить всех привести еще по два одному человеку... И в итоге танцевальный перерыв.


p.s. Помогите додумать идею :Victory:

----------


## malyshVIP

Даю, начало... больше не смогу, т.к. занимаюсь подготовкой к важному мероприятию и туда бросил все силы (да и мысль данная пришла в процессе)
*Итак:*
В некотором царстве, 
В некотором Российском Государстве.
Жил Был Богатырь Русской, 
И звали его: «Иван с заниженным ЙКЬЮ»

----------


## KAlinchik

> И звали его: «Иван с заниженным ЙКЬЮ»


идея хорошая, но на мой взгляд, надо изначально строить так, чтобы не унижать каким-либо образом главного героя:)

----------


## malyshVIP

KAlinchik, спасибо... надо действительно убрать эту колкость, 

p.s.
А в конце рассказать  про то какие все дружные и всегда окажут поддержку при появлении трудностей.

----------


## Гaмаюн

И звали его Иван Недурак, почему звали так? Да потому что Ваня наш дураком не был, или потому что выпить был недурак, вот от того-то и звали его все так.

Если вариант, потому что дураком не был, то продолжение давай мол докажем всем что ты действительно недурак и проводим интеллектуальный тест (какие-нибудь вопросы-ответы) - противником берем девушку из зала, лучше какую нибудь блондинку. Если выпить недурак, то что-нибудь с выпиванием-наливанием.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.04.2018)

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Хорошая  идея. У меня  такую  на  Юбилей  попросили. Супруга  Юбиляра  очень  хочет  мужа  помучить )))) Юбиляр, кстати, в курсе  и  не  против.

----------


## Adelma

а может быть как о человека. Допустим того же юбиляра или же какого нибудь неугомонного гостя? Я видела на Юрмале Как это делает Светлана Рожкова. Довольно интересно. Я давно об этом подумываю, но не знаю какую темку обыграть.

----------


## Amic

А вот такая идея-пришел директор 11 января на работу, а на работе-никого, он ходит,ищет по кабинетам, никого не находит.Тут начинаются странные вещи-со страшным скрипом открывается Дверь, заходит Кот, появляетя Медведь, забирает Сейф, пробегает Кенгуру с Кенгуренком, врывается Полицейские и собираются его арестовать...И тут все срывают маски и кричат -С днем Рожденья,Иван Иваныч!
Т.Е. сказку сделать на корпоративный лад

----------


## Окрыленная

Нечто подобное мы задумали сделать в _Креативном конструкторе,_ аналог Танцевального кома( Снежный ком).
Идею воплотила* Славина*( Ируся).
если думать о танцевальном подтексте, то сразу скажу, что музыка нужна незаезженная, уже просто претит от лезгинки, цыганочки и СексБомба. :Grin: 
Идея сказки - классная, Как фабула - именно национальные особенности России, может? Взять героев наших, Илью Муромца, Левшу, Гагарина. Короче, некое путешествие на машине времени, может.... с Садко начать, типа Зачина?

----------

